# Large Lump Under Neck



## Hurleys Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

My Shepherd had a lump apear three weeks ago under her neck. It started as gumball size and grew to egg size. The vet had taken a needle sample of the fluid and found no bad stuff, Hurly was placed on anti biotics and the lump had just about went away completly. All of a sudden the lump came back and within one week it's now larger then the last time it appeared. This time it's larger then a golf ball. The vet is due tomorrow to take more fluids from it and run some test again. Hurly was placed on another anti biotic, a different one this time. She has been on it three days now and the lump is no smaller. Any help would be great. We are very worried..
Thank You,
Hurly's Dad


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like you may need to get a second opinion. Possibly even a third. Thats concerning how fast that lump appears.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

You might ask your vet about lancing it open and completely draining it. If it's an infection from an ingrown hair, etc, you'll need to get it all out before the antibiotics can do their job properly. Hope everything works out. Keep us updated.

Oh, and welcome to the board.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Impacted salivary gland? Lymph nodes? I would also get a second opinion.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, I hope that your girl is doing better soon, please keep us updated.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it a cyst? You may need to have the sac removed surgically so it doesn't keep filling up.


----------



## Hurleys Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

*Hurleys in trouble. :-(.*

:help:We have the vet coming at 1pm to take more fluid from the lump again today. She'll run her test and will be sending out a sample to another lab for further investigation. My worry now is Hurley seems to be having trouble swollwing due to the lumps size. It has grown larger each day. Hurley is on anti biotics but this time their not working. Maybe the vet should go back to the other one that reduced the lump to gumball size before it started to grow again. Wish the vet would get here..


----------



## Hurleys Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

GREAT NEWS. 
The vet just left and all seems like the outcome will be very positive. Hurley was shaved and the area was drained of a large amount of green stuff. (Infection) The area was drained, cleaned and flushed very well. Left open for cleaning and flushing twice daily for three days.
Thank You all for your help,
Hurleys Dad..


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

It sounds like there was an abscess causing the difficulties. Glad to hear it was drained.


----------



## Kossick (Apr 23, 2011)

I am just curious - what did the abscess look/feel like? There is a weird lump on our GSD puppy's neck and we are currently between a vet visit and now just "watching it" for a week or so. We are really concerned; it is about an inch in diameter and not movable. It is on her lower neck, just above her shoulder blade area.


----------

